# Ember tetras with shrimp?



## Fishlover02 (Feb 25, 2013)

I'm picking up a bunch of ember etras today from big als, and I was wondering if they'd be shrimp compatiblr, namely with shrimplets?


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

I see that they are growing up to 2cm. They are small, they will not touch adult or young shrimps. Of course, newborn stupidly free swimming shrimplet will be a good snack for them 

Make sure that you have some plants (a carpet, mosses) that will be a good cover for baby shrimps.

The only 100% shrimp safe fish is otto.


----------



## Fishlover02 (Feb 25, 2013)

Alright, thanks for dropping some knowledge


----------

